# Helpdesk Manager



## mbr661 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Forum,

I need help organizing a growing number of trouble tickets from my users. I have now close to 50 users and their requests for help are overwhelming my inbox. We are still a small company with a very limited IT budget. I'm looking for an Opensource solution that I can run in FreeBSD that my users could use to create the tickets, and that would help me keep them organized.

I'm thinking about a web based solution I could host in our intranet (FreeBSD/Apache), but I'm open to any other suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 12, 2010)

*trac* is the first thing that comes to my mind. But I don't use it yet


----------



## gilinko (Jul 12, 2010)

I would say that www/rt38 will suit you needs. It's very simple and runs of mod_perl/cgi under apache.


----------



## joel@ (Jul 12, 2010)

A few web based solutions comes to mind:

OTRS
Redmine
Mantis

We've been evaluating Redmine for similar purposes at work and I must say that I'm impressed. A few rough edges and some bugs here and there, but nothing spectacular. The 1.0 release should be available any day now.


----------

